# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Girl made fun of friend for thinning hair

## akai

This pissed me off. Went to a little get together for the Super Bowl last weekend meeting up with some old college buddies and coworkers. A guy I know who used to have long dreadlocks recently cut his hair because he started losing it fast and also because he entered the professional working world. Anyways, a chick I know (cute, but ****ing obnoxious) called him out in front of everyone and was like "Oh, your hair is so thin now. You're going bald."

Him:"Um, ok. At least I can take medication to keep what's left.'"
Girl:"Omg, you boys need to accept it and just cut it short."

What pisses me off is she insulted him in front of everyone, which was very awkward. Then she tells him to "just accept it." This is coming from a chick who had a nose job, veneers, and chin augmentation surgery before the age of 25. She couldn't "accept" having a big nose, crooked teeth, and overbite, but she expects men to just accept going bald and not to do anything about it. Why are medications and procedures to save one's hair looked down upon by some people? No one ever gives someone shit for getting braces, a nose job, or any other number of cosmetic procedures. I had septo/rhinoplasty done after I broke my nose in a carwreck. No one would ever say "Don't get your nose straightened. You should accept having a crooked nose." Or "You shouldn't get braces. You need to accept your crooked teeth." But when it comes to hairloss it's perfectly fine to say "Don't take propecia or get a hair transplant. Shave your head and accept it."

Rant over.

----------


## Exodus

Well I buzzed my hair even shorter recently, personally I really like it and most others have complemented on it and others don't give a f*** where Im based.

But saying that, my manager did point out my hair looked 'thinner' then usual. I  threw a chair at her later on for making such a comment.

----------


## BigThinker

> But saying that, my manager did point out my hair looked 'thinner' then usual. I  threw a chair at her later on for making such a comment.


 Haha.  Seems like the appropriate response.

But, back to OP:  If the cute girl is saying he should just shave it off, she is probably just offering constructive criticism (even if it is packaged in a dumb, obnoxious, c**t way.)

Yes, we would all opt for hair over thinning or bald. But, if it's between super thinning or bald, I'm choosing bald all day.  Nothing tackier than see-through hair (extreme diffusion) over the entire top scalp - I'll never be that dude.

If my hair were at the point of say, Prince William's,  I would be no-guarded for sure.  And, if I get there, I'll post the pictures to prove it.

----------


## elnino

this would be my diplomatic response.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz0E4IM9ih8

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I know, it's such a double standard.  It's like it's OK for women to do everything to augment their appearance, but it's not accepted for a guy to do the same thing.  Many women think that guys do not care about their appearance as much as they do, and they could not be more wrong.  I've had women tell me that I should not care about my own hair loss, yet they go to excessive lengths to ensure that they look outwardly beautiful.  That is just total hypocrisy that certain women expect us to accept hair loss and focus on our inner qualities, yet they could never do the same thing themselves.  And I'll bet a million dollars that these same women value a full-looking head of hair more than anything when they're looking for a boyfriend/husband.

----------


## BigThinker

> And I'll bet a million dollars that these same women value a full-looking head of hair more than anything when they're looking for a boyfriend/husband.


 More than _anything_?  I don't know about that.  It's definitely worth something, and to _some_ women it's certainly worth a lot (maybe even more than anything).

I have to disagree that the general consensus for women is that hair is more important than all other attributes in a male suitor.  If that were the case, like half the men in the world would never get married, and those who balded after marriage would end in certain divorce.

Again, let me re-iterate:  It is important to _many_ women, but to be the _most_ important trait would be a real anomaly.

----------


## Aames

Women are like this because they don't want men to look as good as they do. Being a beautiful man gives you power over women that you cannot even conceive of. They want us to all be ugly, walking ATM's that occasionally satisfy their whorish fantasies with our 8+ inch penises. That's why they find bodybuilders gross and call beautiful men feminine, they cannot accept the idea that men are actually the fairer sex and that, without make-up, most of them resemble a shrunken version of that troll from the Lord of the Rings that attacks the fellowship in the dwarven city.

Example:
This: 

turns into this:

----------


## mmmcoffee

im too drunk currently to read the other replies, but if some bitch has had many reconstructive surgeries and is telling a guy that he is going bald and to accept it, then she is simply covering up her own insecurities by doing so. fact, no argument about it.

she will grow up eventually, but for now shes stuck in her high school state of mind

----------


## baldy1990

Balding=aging so they expect a young man to have his ****ing hair a little recession it's not a big problem but anything greater than norwwod 2 is a turn-off end of story!And a norwood 3 in an older man dont look as bad as in a young one.

----------


## baldy1990

balding is a curse,a horrible curse.Women comment your balding like you do with chicks.You comment fats and i am sure you had made a comment about a balding guy before you start balding.That's life dont call them bitches cause they probably arenot.You are the ones that suck and anything is sucking gets comments

----------


## baldozer

Well if you knew she had so many plastic surgeries, you should had hit her back reminding her about it. And Ames is right that women don't want men to be more beautiful than them. Let us say a woman marries a very handsome men, than she would keep on worrying that her man is cheating on her, so that is why they do not like to marry very handsome men, but rich average looking men. However, she may still cheat with a handsome guy on the side.

----------


## Exodus

Dude, grab the nearest chair and chuck it. Feels good...

No seriously don't do that, just point out other flaws or act as the bigger man.

Also to the above, thats a bunch of rubbish. It's like saying those on the poverty line don't marry because the mans not rich and the woman is???!? 

Dude people can marry, perhaps not look the best (either sex) and still be happy...

----------


## nativer

That girl gave you the best advice on what she finds attractive, and it wasn't hair, or looks.

----------


## Dan26

> Women are like this because they don't want men to look as good as they do. Being a beautiful man gives you power over women that you cannot even conceive of. They want us to all be ugly, walking ATM's that occasionally satisfy their whorish fantasies with our 8+ inch penises. That's why they find bodybuilders gross and call beautiful men feminine, they cannot accept the idea that men are actually the fairer sex and that, without make-up, most of them resemble a shrunken version of that troll from the Lord of the Rings that attacks the fellowship in the dwarven city.
> 
> Example:
> This: 
> 
> turns into this:


 Bravo man...If I had a top 10 BT forum posts list, this would be in it!

----------


## Buster

I'm convinced that, with the exception of a few, the only difference between these hot singers/models/actresses to that girl who you think is cute with good bone structure, is a professional makeup artist.

----------


## akai

> I'm convinced that, with the exception of a few, the only difference between these hot singers/models/actresses to that girl who you think is cute with good bone structure, is a professional makeup artist.


 Pretty true in a lot of cases. My ex-gf was a hair stylist and make-up artist. She could make an average looking client look pretty damn good. Haircut, style, eyebrows, eyelashes, airbrush makeup, hair extensions, the works. Then add a wonder bra, "shaping" wear, and sexy outfit. It would look like a completely different person. I also miss getting $45 hair cuts (what she charged for a guy and almost double that for a chick) for free  :Big Grin: .

Take Katy Perry for instance:




Now add what I listed previously. Heels are also very important as they basically force a chick to do a nonstop calf curl. No more cankles, lol.

----------

